# Xifaxan (Rifaximin) - anyone tried it?



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,in light of the recent studies and results detailed in DDW 2010, has anyone tried Xifaxan? I got a script for it today. I know the study was for "non constipation" IBS but I figured it's worth a go. Especially since my health insurance charged me only $35 even though it's not on their formulary...? Weird.Anyway, feedback appreciated.Thanks,Pete


----------



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

i read a study on this with ibs-c and 7 out of 8 felt much better,I to am starting this med,good luck hope it helps!wish me luck


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Good luck--let us know!


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to admit I'm a little perplexed. I thought there'd be a feeding frenzy of posts about Xifaxan but there's barely a ripple. What gives?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check on the prescription medicine board and search there.We've had posts about it, but I don't know how many people come back to report on every new thread about this antibiotic.Best results seem to be from those that actually GOT breath tested (rather than just throw drugs at it in case maybe you have SIBO).Usually the SIBO comes back in a few months even if this antibiotic works.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I was put on 1200mg of Xifaxan for 10 days without having a breath test. Not only did it not help, but I did not tolerate it well. Once the excruciating pain subsided somewhat, I was still horribly constipated for a full month before my intestines started returning to the previous version of "normal." Not having previously suffered severe constipation (mild IBS-A), this experience was a bit of a shock.Afterwards, I was given a breath test which came back negative for SIBO. Because I had ZERO improvement at the time, I suspect I never had SIBO and the Xifaxan was for nothing.Based on my experience, I would NEVER take Xifaxan again myself, and I would not recommend it for anyone who had not FIRST tested positive for SIBO. Having said that, I understand there are cases where it helps tremendously, and I certainly hope it works well for you!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I took rifaximin twice last year for SIBO with D (not C) and it worked both times... the first time I took it I noticed a dramatic improvement in my symptoms after only 36 hours or so (solid, formed stool for the first time in about 2 years!). 6 months later my symptoms returned and I went on it again, and again it helped, but the improvement was not as marked as the first time. I followed up with Align probiotic after the 2nd course and I'm hanging in there. Not exactly symptom free, but better than I was before the antibiotic. I was on 400mg TID for 10 days both times.edit: And, yes, both times I had a positive HBT for SIBO. So I know I definitely had SIBO...


----------



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

my doctor told me if this works then i should go on Zelnorm 2 mg at night it gets small intestine working better and delays sibo from coming back in some cases for 3 years.


----------



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry i ment Erythromycin not zelnorm


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,so I've been on Rifaximin for 5 and a bit days now and have had some real benefits. Firstly I have had 3 spontaneous, 90%+ evacuating BM's. I have not experienced that since my IBS started many years ago. I was in shock! (I apologize if this is a bit TMI) Also the last BM was the first as long as I can remember that wasn't a rabbit-pellet/whopper chocolate That said my pain and discomfort levels are much the same - one day I'm not too bad and the next I feel all cramped up and horrible. This is quite disappointing since I'd take pain-elimination over C-elimination (which I can mostly effectively manage with enemas).I also had the SIBO breath test some time ago, under some duress I might add since research shows that it's a virtually useless test. If the test is positive, it doesn't mean you have SIBO and if it's negative, it doesn't mean that you don't. Anyway, my test results were negative.I will post again at the end of the 2 week period, or before if anything notable happens.Pete


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a dangerous drug.Do a search here.


----------



## tchohny (Feb 25, 2009)

My doctor prescribed this for me 7 days ago… I feel much, much better. I still have to do my “routine” of drinking coffee, probiotics, blah blah blah—which I think has a lot to do with my head and more of a mental dependence for success than anything… which I’ll work thru… because… this stuff works. I felt an improvement I have not felt since zelnorm. I suggest everyone at least try it! It’s unbelievable to even think we can be cured of this thing since we’ve lived with it for so long… but I just wanted to pass the good news on—TRY IT. I am looking forward to the days ahead and weaning myself off of the coping mechanisms I’ve depended on for so long (coffee, cigs, smooth move… etc). Good luck and blessings to you all!


----------

